# 12CFM @90PSI from 120V compressor?



## Leveleer (May 4, 2016)

From my reading there doesn't appear to be any compressor that comes close to this. Am I right?

Frank


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

YES it is not going to happen. Roger


----------



## Leveleer (May 4, 2016)

How many CFM do you think this is? 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Leveleer (May 4, 2016)

According to the video the time at 85 PSI was 18.34 seconds
and 20.65 at 95 PSI.
Using the formula CFM = tank size in gallons * .536 * PSIG increase /
time in seconds:
CFM = 5 * .536 * 10 / 2.31
CFM = 11.6
The compressor was designed and built by me. It is powered by a Leeson 1725 RPM 2HP motor at 115V

That's pretty close to 12CFM. 
For what it's worth the temperature was 68 degrees F and the relative humidity was 25.


----------



## Leveleer (May 4, 2016)

Another way of looking at it is:
My compressor fills my 5 gallon tank to 140PSI in 30 seconds.
140PSI divided by 14.7 = 9.523 Bar
5 gallons = .668 cubic feet
9.523 * .668 = 6.362 cubic feet @ 140 PSI
6.362 * 2 gives 12.72 cubic feet in 1 minute

As far as I can tell my prototype compressor is the most efficient I know of.


----------

